# Fertility being used for medication reasons only



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi 

I'm new to this site and I'm hoping to get some advice or even suggestions to our situation.

The basis for me having to go down the fertility route are fortunately quite simple. I conceived my first child 10 months naturally. It took approx 9 months to conceive, which I hear is pretty average compared to my friends.

Our situation for our 2nd child is slightly different as we now need the aid of fertility due to my husband taking a strong drug for his arthatis. The drug firstly attacks the sperm count and makes it minimal. Secondly they advise against conveiving whilst on the drug as they haven't go enough research as to what it may do to the un born child or in future years.

Knowing this we sensibly banked some healthy sperm before my husband started taking his course of medication.

What I'm basically after is to hear whether anyone else has been in our situation and what route they took for success.

We've been told that the articifical insemenation route is only 1/10 and full IVF is alot higher. This I can understand if people infact have fertility problems. Knowing that we don't and that we need fertility for other reasons, makes me question whats the best route of fertility for us. Without doubt IVF is alot more expensive where the other route would be more cost effective.

Thanks and I look forward in hearing your response.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Happy Toddy,

I am sorry to hear of your husbands' illness and from what you have said you have made some wise decisions about your future treatments. I have known other similar cases to yourself.

Please see my other comments inyour text below:



Happytoddy said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this site and I'm hoping to get some advice or even suggestions to our situation.
> 
> ...


----------

